# Arcadia ACE254 Interference With Stats



## andymiller6891 (Apr 5, 2012)

today i took delivery of an arcadia ace254 ballast along with 2 t5 bulbs for my 4ft vivs.

spent a few hours this evening stripping and cleaning my vivs and rewiring them.

upon plugging everything back in i have found that the new ballast is causing my micro climate B1ME thermostats to keep tripping in and out of night mode and my basking bulbs keep "flashing" randomly like at a disco.

I have determined that it is the controller as it stops when i unplug the ballast.

So question is, is this a faulty unit, is it a known fault, and is there any way to cure it, i have already tried unplugging the ballast from the same 4 way block and plugged it into single socket, problem still occurs.

This will be fine overnight but now means i have to strip the wiring back out of my vivs to put the t8's back in tomorrow morning while i go to work.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

This is interesting as since installing my t5's I've noticed my spot bulbs flicker like strobe lights when supposed to be dimming down then will suddenly stop and act normal again.i initially thought it was my dimmer stat and dome so replaced them both for the exact same to happen to with the new ones.

When I see them flicker tomorrow ill turn the t5's off and see if it stops


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

This seems to be a problem with some micro climate stats!!

All of our electronics are EMC tested and passed with flying colours. You don't get it with habistat. This is 100% not an Arcadia issue. But there is a fix!!

The stat is picking up magnetic fields through the power supply, if you filter the stat and use a different main point and keep the two units apart in every case so far which has been 3 reports out of 10k units sold (an un quantifiable %) this fix has worked.

So you need to pick up a power surge/filter protector, ebay, amazon ect. Then use two different sockets and make sure that the stat is mounted away from the controller. Or upgrade to habistat.

Whatever happens T5 will rock your and your animals world! More light, much more power and more efficient than ever.

If you get stuck drop me a pm and I will get my tech dept to run through a few things with you.

Good luck

John.


----------



## andymiller6891 (Apr 5, 2012)

Would the same work for a small UPS??

I have already considered a surge protector and had planned to go out today and get one, but i have considered a small 1000va UPS for surge protection and for power outages.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Surge protectors are a must for all expensive electricals but you also need a filter to stop the stat picking up. It is thought that they can pick up signals as they travel around the circuit, swap circuits and filter and it seemsvto vanish:2thumb:

John


----------



## andymiller6891 (Apr 5, 2012)

i now have the ballast on a 30m extension lead plugged in upstairs in my bedroom and the stats plugged in in my livingroom, problem is still there.

theres no way i can change 3 magic eye thermostats as thats twice the cost of the t5 ballast and bulbs.

i will have to contact surrey pet supplies to return the ballast and bulbs.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

P,M replied to, above all don't panic!! We are proud to guarantee things for 1 to 5 years depending on product and have never been able to not sort it before.

Jinn


----------



## Wizard1959 (Jun 15, 2015)

purchased all new t5 lighting sys for my new 4ft viv and i too have issues with magnetic interference, controller and microstat plugged into surge protector. Tried different sockets, tried seperating the sensor basking power and t5 lighting from each other still same issue even tried a ferrite core on the t5 mains lead.............still looks like a rave night in his viv ( swear i saw him swaying to the pulses) had to take it t5 system out after just 2 days and purchase an alternative t8 system ( perfect no issues). stat was checked out in shop and was all ok ( month old ). I was advised to move the t5 controller away from the stat by arcadia by 12" but i explaind that the controller was 47" away at opposite end to the stat. Now going to sell t5 sys as wasted whole weekend trying to sort it out and t8 works flawlessly setup exactly same way as i set up t5. 
Build a viv for my daughter at weekend and used t8 without a single issue in a 47" x 21" x 28" viv so think i know an issue when i see one and using same stat.


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a Arcadia T5 ballast fixed on top of the roof on my viv. About 8" either side I have a Microclimate Evo stat. One stat controls the day time heat and lighting the other controllers the night time heat and mist system. They are all plugged into the same surge protector, everything is running fine. It must be certain types of stats that are affected.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

wrap the stat in foil so the aliens can't get into its mind :lol2:


----------



## Wizard1959 (Jun 15, 2015)

*emi on t5*

Hi thanks for the reply.

Had to get whole t8 kit on monday as t5 still acting up. After exhausting conversations about separate power sockets, mains filters , different stats ( no way was i going down that road ) moving the controller at least 12" away from stat ( already 47" away ) moving sensor and basking cables ( just put them through top l/h vent) i had a think and went back to my past electronic days and and delved deep.

Ran both t5 lighting tails through right hand rear viv cable entry and just ran long left hand one around behind the top rail where t5 tube and refector are sited secured with sticky pads and cable ties switched on and hey presto no more rave lights. Think it was the l/h t5 tail interfering with stat even though there was 15mm of viv side separating the two almost a week and no problems whatsoever. Temps are good from 75w halogen, Thorn is basking and getting his much improve uv rays which is what i wanted from the t5, though now have full t8 sat doing nothing as shop wouldnt refund.... nevermind spares come in handy i guess:notworthy:


----------

